# Parsons,Wv. Allegheny highlands trail.



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a beautiful ride from Elkins,Wv. to Blackwater falls state park. Here are just a few pics.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice. :thumbsup:

If you know what is good for you, post more pics! :yikes:


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

I am skeered now.


----------



## yaker (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey thanks for this report. I didn't know this trail existed. We're going to be in the Elkins area this summer and maybe we'll have a chance to ride part of it.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics ... 
.
Index-Highlands Trail Foundation


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Winters for posting the link, I need to work on my reporting skills. I did not make it all the way into Elkins from Parsons. But they do have free maps at the trail heads/rest stops. I kept getting side tracked by " I wonder whats over there" that is how I ended up on top of the ridge on the gravel fire road. That is not part of the trail. I did have quite an adventurous ride back down that gravel on my city slicker tires. I believe part of it in Elkins going north toward Parsons requires you to ride on US219 if so be very careful it is very narrow and we truckers have to use it to get to Kingsford charcoal plant in Parsons. I did several miles south towards Elkins and kinda lost the trail. Then headed back north into Thomas part of which was on US219. But I admit a combination of my lack of ability prevented me from being able to make it into Blackwater falls. I am not used to climbing those types of grades.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics.

I almost went to grad school at WVU. I had the opportunity of a lifetime. Full ride, PhD. Drove out for the interview. The student I was staying with told me I had it locked up. They wanted me. And later that day I sat in a diner in Morgantown wondering, "Is this really where I want to spend the next 5 yrs of my life?". I walked away from it.

One of the biggest regrets of my life. Sorry for hijacking, but I feel a little better. I've never really talked much about it. Just been weighing on me for the past 15 years.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Start the trail in Canaan Valley, ... Visit Blackwater Bikes in Davis, WV ... http://www.blackwaterbikes.com/
.
Be sure to stop by White Grass Cafe and meet Chip - http://www.whitegrass.com/ 
.
Check out the Purple Fiddle in Thomas, WV ... http://www.purplefiddle.com/


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great pics. Need a fishing pole!


----------

